# existing restaurant



## BSSTG (Apr 29, 2016)

Greetings,

Existing A-2, occ load 233. 2012 IBC and Tx Accessiblity Standards should apply. Place has been closed for awhile and folks are trying to open under another name. I go for basic CO renewal inspection and find that there are 2 doors for egress. The main entrance is ok. The back egress door opens the wrong way AND the threshold is about 4' above the ground. No stairs, no ramp.

IMO there should be door must be fixed with turning out and proper hardware. A ramp must be installed since 2 accessible means of egress should have been installed from the get go. Building owner wants to install stairs.

However, reading IBC it says thusly.

*1007.1 Accessible means of egress required. *

_Accessible_ _means of egress_ shall comply with this section. _Accessible_ spaces shall be provided with not less than one _accessible means of egress_. Where more than one _means of egress_ are required bySection 1015.1 or 1021.1 from any _accessible_ space, each _accessible_ portion of the space shall be served by not less than two _accessible means of egress_. 

*Exceptions: *

   	1. _Accessible_ _means of egress_ are not required in alterations to existing buildings.

	   Just based on this, do you think there should be a ramp or are stairs acceptable. This building was screwed up from the beginning! I see this crap and I think Great White concert!

I'm going to call a friend with the Tx Accessiblity (TDLR) and look into our state requirements as they are administered as a building code too. That will have to wait until next week though

thanks

BSSTG


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 29, 2016)

Change the door swing Install the correct hardware, landing and steps or ramp owners choice unless the TDLR requires a ramp for the second exit


----------



## mark handler (Apr 30, 2016)

While all means of egress are required to be accessible in new construction, it is not a requirement for renovations or alterations.  

*Texas Accessibility Standards:*

4.1.6(1)(g) In alterations, the requirements of 4.1.3(9), 4.3.10 and 4.3.11 do not apply.

Section 4.1.3(9) requires accessible exits in the same number as code required exits and permits areas of rescue assistance (ARAs) to be used when conditions preclude accessible exits;

Section 4.3.10 requires that accessible routes shall also serve as means of egress, and;

Section 4.3.11 defines (ARAs).

*Therefore, an existing facility that is being altered is only required to have one accessible entrance.  Extra, existing, exits and entrances are not required to be made accessible.*


----------



## steveray (May 2, 2016)

Accessible egress can be stairs...Because it usually ain't the elevator....


----------



## BSSTG (May 2, 2016)

Greetings,

Yea I went back just now and looked at the scoping requirements in our Tx Chapter 469 which covers this mess. It refers back to the 2001 IBC 1007 which reads the same as the one I posted above. Stairs will be ok. I just hope there's never a fire in this place as the main entrance is immediately adjacent to the kitchen.

thanks abunch folks,

BS


----------



## ADAguy (May 2, 2016)

You say it was built improperly when new, why should this mistake not be required to be corrected now?

If every one rushes to the rear bet there is no area of safe refuge provided?


----------



## steveray (May 2, 2016)

> You say it was built improperly when new, why should this mistake not be required to be corrected now?If every one rushes to the rear bet there is no area of safe refuge provided?


If it was "approved" when built it "complied" when built....AMOE gets a huge pass in remodels generally.


----------



## BSSTG (May 5, 2016)

I've fought some of these fights on existing stuff. It never goes well been my experience. In this building I discovered yesterday that the owner has rebuilt restrooms without permits. They are noncompliant with accessiblity standards. I took pics and will report him to the state. There are some other issues with nonpermitted work too. We will see how it shakes out.

BS


----------

